# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Low maintainence low-tech 58g tank



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Well this is the tank in my office reception area at work. It isn't much but it is an easy tank to take care of. A half hour once a week for water changes and a half-capful of iron/traces every few days. I am getting tired of the work involved in my high-tech tank so I might convert it to a low-light low-tech setup like this one which is much less stress.

The specs are:

Tank: Oceanic 58g 36" wide
Substrate: onyx sand
Lighting: 110w cf striplight plus 30watt fluorescent NO
Fertilization: when I remember, iron + traces
CO2: none added



















[This message was edited by trilinearmipmap on Sat December 06 2003 at 02:14 PM.]


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Well this is the tank in my office reception area at work. It isn't much but it is an easy tank to take care of. A half hour once a week for water changes and a half-capful of iron/traces every few days. I am getting tired of the work involved in my high-tech tank so I might convert it to a low-light low-tech setup like this one which is much less stress.

The specs are:

Tank: Oceanic 58g 36" wide
Substrate: onyx sand
Lighting: 110w cf striplight plus 30watt fluorescent NO
Fertilization: when I remember, iron + traces
CO2: none added



















[This message was edited by trilinearmipmap on Sat December 06 2003 at 02:14 PM.]


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice tank! The plants and fish look so robust.
I especially like the small shoal of silver
hatchetfish.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the tank also! Great growth and it all looks so healthy! A few questions -

What is a 110 watt striplight? 
How long since the last pruning?
Is that Anubias along the lower left?
What kind of camera do you use?

Thanks,
Jay Reeves


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice!
Ambulia is a great plant for lower light tanks.
What's in the bottom left corner?

Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Jay,

It is an All-Glass or Oceanic striplight with 2 x 55 Watt 6500K bulbs. Last pruned 2 weeks ago and needs a haircut. Anubias nana on the lower left. And Olympus D550 camera.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

great tank. how long has the tank been established.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I think since August.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

The plants in this tank look so darn health. I've been trying to set up a small 38g, with 96w of lighting and my Ambulia sure doesn't look that good. Mine almost looks like it's being burnt. What's the trick?

38g
96watts of lighting
Eco Complete substrate

However, our water is very hard.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What a great tank! and without c02. How many fish do you have in this tank?

Weeds...You have about 2 watts per gallon. Ambulia perfers about 3 watts. How long are your lights on per day? Also regular doses of iron needed. Make sure plant is not in the shade & not planted to close together.


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi trenac,

I calculated about 2.52 watts. I did have an extra 20 watts, but removed that lighting. strip. It is set on a timer, 8:30am to 8:30pm.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Weeds...The amount of light you have at 12hrs a day is significant. You say your plant is looking burnt. Maybe a picture would help. They do get reddish on the stem apexes with good lighting. Just make sure they are not shaded and planted far enough apart. Also make sure they are getting regular doses of iron.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know any trick to Limnophila sessiliflora (Ambulia), in my experience some plants just seem to grow well for some people and some plants don't.

The fish load is currently:

18 cardinal tetras
6 common hatchetfish
2 pearl gouramis
2 juvenile angelfish
2 dwarf african frogs

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Gosh, almost missed your reply trenac. I'm new and still trying to get to know my way around this place









trenac, I really don't know what is up with this tank. I dove into to it yesterday to find that a few plants in the tank have what appears to be diatom all over them..*but* it's not. This stuff is really plastered on them and is very hard. My diatom filter didn't remove it and the SAE don't seem to be making any headway with it.  It's like hard rust. After a few feeble attemps in the past to plant a tank..I really think my water is not suitable..especially without running Co2. However, this is the first time I've used _Eco Complete_ and the first time I've had this stuff.

Note: This tank has only been planted 3 weeks.

trilinearmipmap...sorry to have hijack your thread..but when I seen your tank looking that good without Co2..and then I look at mine..I turn green..LOL


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Weeds...sorry can't help you with the diatom like stuff. No good in that area. Try posting in the aquascaping or freshwater discussions forums, I am sure someone will be able to help you in those forums. Look into adding C02 to your tank. If you want to spend very little money you can use the 2 liter soda bottle approach or buy a natural plant system by Nutrafin, cost from $20-$35. For a 35 gallon you would need two.


----------



## James F (Sep 24, 2003)

I had the same algae in one tank. No one ever did figure out what it was. I increased the iron dosage a bit and it has declined to a few spots appearing a week now. I'm still not sure what the cause of it was.

Regards,
James

Plants and supplies for Canadians at www.tbaquascapes.com


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

I keep coming back and looking at this tank and thinking how amazing it looks without running CO2. Could you tell us what your water parameters are at the office? Plus, is that the Eco Complete substrate?


----------

